# Ich liebe dich (caso)



## CatBelle

Tengo un cacao bastante gordo con algunas cosas de alemán para un examen que tengo en 2 dias:

Por ejemplo la famosa frase:_ Ich liebe dich... ese _dich nunca he entendido por qué no es_ dir. _Ya que a mi esa parte de la frase me suena más a Dativo (CI) que a acusativo. 
< ... >


----------



## kunvla

CatBelle said:


> Tengo un cacao bastante gordo con algunas cosas de alemán para un examen que tengo en 2 dias:
> 
> Por ejemplo la famosa frase:_ Ich liebe dich... ese _dich nunca he entendido por qué no es_ dir. _Ya que a mi esa parte de la frase me suena más a Dativo (CI) que a acusativo.
> < ... >


El verbo _lieben_ es —como, por cierto, sus equivalentes en español _amar_ y _querer_— transitivo y, por lo tanto, requiere objeto directo o acusativo, en este caso al pronombre _dich_, ya que es el acusativo del pronombre personal _du_.

Saludos,


----------



## CatBelle

Gracias kunvla. Me sonaba que existia algo así... ¿hay alguna lista de verbos online que diga cuales van en CD y cuales en CI? busco pero no me sale una lista clara.


----------



## kunvla

Te pongo estos tres enlaces que espero te vayan a ser de ayuda:

(1) http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/lieben

(2) http://www.dwds.de/?view=10&qu=lieben

(3) http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=lieben&l=dees&in=&lf=es

Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

> _ese _dich nunca he entendido por qué no es_ dir. _Ya que a mi esa parte de la frase me suena más a Dativo (CI) que a acusativo.



En español es también CD.

_Juan, ¿qué te parece la Señorita González? - La quiero.
-> La Srta. González es querida por Juan._


----------



## PaoAndreCM

Captain Lars said:


> En español es también CD.



Captain Lars, que pena mi ignorancia, pero ¿a qué te refieres con "CD"?


----------



## kunvla

No soy Captain Lars... sin embargo, CD es Complemento Directo (el otro término para eso es Objeto Directo), o sea, acusativo (derivado, por cierto, de 'acusar a alguien')

Saludos,


----------



## PaoAndreCM

Ah, muchas gracias


----------

